# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Selfie : Khó tưởng nhưng nên tin

## kingkonghn

*Zenfone Selfie ưu tiên cho những tín đồ thích chụp hình với camera trước*
​Zenfone Selfie một cái tên khá hot trên những diễn đàn công nghệ trong thời gian qua, nhưng đây có thực sự là một chiếc smartphone tạo nên một luồng gió mới hay không có lẻ vẫn còn là điều mà nhiều nhà đánh giá vẫn đang phải khá đau đầu vì đây chỉ là một sản phẩm vừa mới ra mắt đây thôi. Còn với người dùng, một sản phẩm đáng mong đợi phải chăng là một sản phẩm đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu cần thiết nhưng phải có mức giá phù hợp là điều được quan tâm hơn hẳn. Nhưng liệu phiên bản tiếp theo của Zenfone 2 này (mà có thể nói tư khi xuất hiện cho tới nay dường như Zenfone 2 đang là model có số lượng biến thể khá nhiều thì phải) có đáp ứng đầy đủ những yếu tố cần thiết. Vậy nếu đã có trong mình một vài thắc mắt thì tại sao chúng ta không cùng nhau khám phá để tìm ra được câu trả lời cho riêng mình. Với cái nhìn từ một người chỉ đơn giản mê mẫn những sản phẩm mới, kèm theo một ít kiến thức trải nghiệm từng kinh qua, hy vọng bài đánh giá này có thể mang lại cho người dùng, những người trực tiếp lựa chọn cho mình một chú dế yêu mới, có cái nhìn chính xác về một sản phẩm công nghệ mới xuất hiện trên thị trường này.





*Máy có thiết kế khá gọn gàng, nắp lưng trẻ trung - năng động*
​Nhưng cũng xin nhấn mạnh một điều rằng, chính ngay cái tên sản phẩm đã nói lên tất cả. Selfie vẫn xứng đáng là một chiếc smartphone chuyên cho chụp hình với camera trước khá mạnh, với *bộ đôi đèn Flash 2 màu* kèm theo là chuẩn *lấy nét Laser cực nhanh*. Nhưng ngoài chụp hình là một lợi thế ra, thì Selfie còn có thể mang lại cho người dùng những gì đáng chú ý khác.


Trong bài viết này, chúng ta sẽ cùng nhau đánh giá qua khả năng chinh chiến game với Selfie, để có thể hướng tới người dùng một khía cạnh không kém phần quan trọng khi sở hữu một chiếc smartphone trên tay, và điểm mạnh mà máy mang lại khi sử dụng chip Qualcomm đáng hy vọng mới được trang bị cho dòng Zenfone. Do nội dung bài này hướng tới những thử nghiệm qua với game nên dĩ nhiên mình sẽ không đi sâu quá vào những nội dung khác, chẳng hạn như thiết kế hay đánh giá camera này nọ. Nhưng vẫn xin phép được sơ lược qua một chút để người đọc không cần phải mất công tìm ở một nơi khác.


​
*Vài thông tin sơ bộ về cấu hình của máy :*


+Kích cỡ màn hình 1080p x 1920 pixels,(FullHD)5.5 inches, ~403 ppi


+Bộ nhớ trong 32 GB, 3 GB RAM


+Khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD (TransFlash) hỗ trợ lên đến 64GB


+Camera chính 13 MP, 4128 x 3096 pixels, autofocus, dual-LED (dual tone) flash


+Camera phụ 13 MP, 1080p


+Hệ điều hành Android OS, v5.0 (Lollipop)


+Bộ xử lý Quad-core Cortex-A53 & Quad-core Cortex-A53, GPU Adreno 405


+Chipset Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615


+Màu sắc Pure White, Chic Pink, Aqua Blue


+Pin chuẩn Li-Po 3000 mAh


Và như thường lệ, thông thường thì mình sẽ dùng từ 3 tới 5 game để đánh giá về việc chơi game trên một sản phẩm, nhưng trong bài viết này mình chỉ xin dừng lại với mức 3 game, để có thể nhường chỗ cho người dùng có thể tự khám phá trọn vẹn được toàn bộ sức mạnh của máy. Trải qua từng game kiểm nghiệm, ta sẽ đi sơ qua về nội dung cũng như cách chơi game, để người dùng có thể biết sơ qua về tựa game sẽ được dùng và thông tin cấu hình sẽ ảnh hưởng chi tiết tới từng trò chơi là như thế nào.


1.Đầu tiên, và cũng khá quen thuộc chính là thể loại *Game đua xe khá đỉnh Asphalt 8*, người chơi sẽ được lựa chọn qua những chiếc xe quá đổi là ngầu dựa trên mô phỏng của những siêu xe ngoài đời thực. Và khi vừa bước vào cuộc đua, người chơi sẽ cần phải tập trung cao độ, vì nếu lơ là bạn sẽ trở thành nạn nhân của những tai nạn không may hay bị đối thủ bỏ xa mà không thể vượt lên nổi, nào chiến thôi…



*Màn hình độ phân giải cao, có Corning Gorilla Glass 4*
​Thật sự mà nói thì không biết ngẫu nhiên hay cố ý, nhưng việc máy sở hữu màn hình cảm ứng rộng cũng hỗ trợ khá tốt cho những trò chơi một phần khá quan trọng. Máy được hỗ trợ độ phân giải khá cao, với khoảng *1080x1920 pixels* mật độ điểm ảnh, dàn trải trên một khung *hình cảm ứng lên tới 5.5 inches*. Ở kích cỡ màn hình này thì việc sử dụng những phím chạm cảm ứng để bo cua hay mở nitro tăng tốc cũng khá thuận tiện, đem lại hình ảnh hiển thị tương tác khá tốt. Game chơi hoàn toàn mượt, không có hiện tượng giật lag ngay cả những khúc khuya đòi hỏi nhiều kỹ xảo hơn.



*Thử đưa lên settings đồ họa cao để cảm nhận đồ họa mạnh nhất của game*
​Nhưng điểm bù không được may mắn cho lắm theo quan điểm cá nhân của mình là viền màn hình trên và dưới vẫn còn lớn, trong khi game này bắt buộc phải đặt ngang máy để chơi, nên đây là một điểm trừ không chỉ riêng cho Selfie khi chơi game mà còn cho cả những chiếc máy có đường viền như thế này.



*Máy chơi game khá mượt, đồ họa hoành tráng dù vẫn còn nóng*
​Máy sở hữu *bộ nhớ trong lên tới 32 GB* nên nếu xét về lưu game, thì bạn hoàn toàn không phải lo lắng, nhiêu đây đã gọi là quá dư thừa rồi nếu tính luôn cả bạn thường xuyên quay phim. Còn nếu lo về lưu nhạc hay phim HD chất lượng cao, thì đừng lo nữa, vì Zenfone Selfie được hỗ trợ thêm *khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng lên tới 128GB*, phù hợp cho bạn lưu trữ mọi thứ.


2.Một tựa game mà người chơi cũng không nên bỏ qua *“Kritika - Hiệp sĩ trắng”* : Với một tựa game nhập vai đánh đấm như thế này thì nếu có thể hãy thử sức qua một lần bạn nhé. Game là tổng hợp của những pha hành động không ngừng bên cạnh nhưng màn chặt chém đỉnh cao.



*Công nghệ game 3D giúp người chơi tương tác tốt hơn*
​Với việc sở hữu công nghệ đồ họa 3D của game thì bạn cũng cần phải trang bị cho mình một chiếc smartphone đủ tầm thử sức. Dù không là chuyên game mà chủ yếu nhắm tới camera trước, nhưng sức mạnh đến từ đúng là cũng làm mình khá ngạc nhiên. Selfie cũng đáng giá để thử sức với những game 3D vì chính *Snapdragon 615* đã bổ sung cho mình khả năng *hỗ trợ đồ họa 3D*.


Đây cũng là một tựa game đòi hỏi tính tương tác người chơi khá cao, điều này đồng nghĩa với việc bạn sẽ liên tục chạm vào màn hình cảm ứng. Và theo thông tin sơ lược mình được biết thì Selfie có trang bị cho mình hệ mặt *kính cảm ứng cường lực Gorilla Glass 4*, một thế hệ hoàn toàn mới so với Gorilla Glass 3 là chủ đạo trước đây.



*Cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm nhạy tốt trên máy, chơi game không bị delay*
​Tích hợp hơn cả đó là công nghệ *màn hình IPS LCD* vẫn luôn là sự hiện diện trên thiết bị tầm trung. Và cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm trên máy, vẫn cho mình được khá hài lòng ở mức độ tương tác chạm khá nhạy nên dù sao mình vẫn có thể vi vu thoải mái trên game mà không lo hư hỏng màn hình cảm ứng.


Nếu thông tin thêm thì Gorilla Glass 4 là loại kích cường lực mới nhất của Corning được giới thiệu tại CES 2014. Loại kính này có thể chịu được khoảng *80% độ rơi từ 1 mét* nên chắc chắn sẽ. Và theo nhiều nguồn tin dẫn ra thì chỉ có các thiết bị cao cấp sử dụng loại kính này, nên cũng không ít tò mò khi Asus tung ra công nghệ này trên sản phẩm chỉ mang giá trị tầm trung cho người dùng, đây có lẻ cũng là một trong những điều hy vọng người dùng sẽ có trải nghiệm tốt.


Máy sử dụng hệ điều hành *Android Lollipop 5.0* hỗ trợ đa nhiệm khá tốt, kèm theo CPU mạnh và Ram cao nên việc chuyển đổi qua lại giữa những ứng dụng khá nhanh, có thể mở nhiều cửa sổ cùng một lúc. Và cho tới nay khi Adnroid Marshmallow đã ra đời thì cũng hy vọng tương lai Asus sẽ có thể cập nhật hệ điều hành mới này trên máy.



*Chuyển đổi qua lại giữa những ứng dụng nhanh chóng nhờ cấu hình mạnh*
​3.*Dead Trigger :* Một tựa game đến từ Cộng Hòa Séc, với bối cảnh chính là vào năm 2012, một đại dịch khủng khiếp xảy ra, biến gần như mọi người trên thế giới trở thành những con zombie khát máu. Tốc độ lây nhiễm xảy ra rất nhanh chóng tới mức không thể kiểm soát nổi, và những người còn sống xót quyết định tự xây dựng cho mình những căn cứ riêng, thế là No Hope – cơ quan đầu não chống zombie duy nhất trên thế giới đã ra đời.


Giới thiệu sơ về game là như vậy, còn bây giờ chúng ta cùng nhau thử qua trải nghiệm trên game, để xem thử việc thay đổi từ chip Intel sang Qualcomm có mang lại nhiều lợi thế hơn cho dòng sản phẩm mới này không.



*Dòng game Dead Trigger tiêu diệt Zombie*
​Ở chiếc Selfie mới này, thì Asus đã trang bị cho dòng máy thế hệ chip *Qualcomm Snapdragon 615*, tính ra thì thế hệ này chỉ mang cấu hình tầm trung vì tốc độ tối đa chỉ đạt 1.7 GHz, 615 là *bộ vi xử lý 8 lõi* đầu tiên dựa trên *kiến trúc CPU 64* bit với Cat.4 4G LTE tích hợp, kết hợp với đồ họa Adreno 405. Được đánh giá là chỉ mang hiệu năng bằng một nữa so với chip Snapdragon 801 trên nền tảng 32 bit, nhưng vẫn có khả năng tiết kiệm năng lượng – mà thường thì đã tiết kiệm năng lượng thì hiệu năng sẽ phải giảm bù đi một phần tương ứng, hỗ trợ tốt trong giải trí, bao gồm cả game 3D nặng, nên hiển nhiên Kritika đã mang lại cho bạn trọn vẹn những cảm giác bên trên rồi.


Ở khoản cấu hình chung của máy, ngoài việc được trang bị dòng chip Snapdragon 615 ra thì Zenfone Selfie có bộ nhớ Ram được Asus hỗ trợ cũng khá hời hơn những thế hệ trước, và với *dung lượng 3G Ram* này thì chỉ có thể nói là dư chứ không thể lo thiếu được. Việc này khá kích thích nên mình đã set những mức cấu hình trong game lên cao hơn để thử nghiệm xem thử, cấu hình này có thực sự như hy vọng hay không.



*Thử nghiệm với settings đồ họa thấp*



*Game hiển thị đồ họa khá mạnh dù chỉ là mức đồ họa thấp*



*Test thử với mức đồ họa cao hơn để xem thử khả năng hỗ trợ đồ họa của máy*



*Sau khi settings lên mức cao thì đồ họa chi tiết hơn hẳn, hình ảnh khá mịn*
​Mặt dù có hơi chụt hụt hẫng ở khoản dù được cải thiện sang Snapdragon, hiện tượng máy nóng lên vẫn còn tồn tại, nhưng bù lại thì được chiêm ngưỡng một tầm cao mới trong đồ họa của những game này, mức đồ họa mà không nghĩ đây là một loạt game cho mobile, điều này cũng khiến suy nghĩ của mình thay đổi sang khía cạnh mới cho những thể loại game di động này.


Dù phải nói máy có nóng lên nhưng đồ họa trên Snapdragon 615 khá mượt mà, khi chơi game rất phiêu theo từng màn đấu, nếu bạn đã sở hữu trên tay một chiếc Zenfone Selfie thì đừng ngần ngại test game thử và chia sẻ cảm xúc cho cộng đồng cùng chiêm ngưỡng qua.


Một tin khá tốt cho người dùng chính là việc, ngay trên chính SoC này Qualcomm có trang bị công nghệ Quick Charge 2.0 nên có thể nói chơi game là việc khiến pin của máy tụt nhanh nhất thì khi sạc nhanh, rút ngắn thời gian sạc cũng là một yếu tố khách quan đáng chú ý, nhưng *Quick Charge 2.0* trên máy rút ngắn được thời gian sạc trong bao lâu thì hy vọng trong bài viết sau sẽ có thể trình bày rõ hơn cho bạn đọc được rõ. Viên pin *chuẩn Li-Po* với *dung lượng là 3000 mAh* cũng tương đối khá mạnh, dạng pin rời dễ dàng thay đổi khi gặp trục trặc.

*Thông tin về pin của máy*​
Thêm một vài bài đánh giá kiểm tra về hiệu năng của máy để có cái nhìn tổng thể chính xác hơn. Hay nói chính xác thì để đánh giá một thiết bị có mạnh hay không thì ngoài những trải nghiệm thực tế ta cũng không nên bỏ qua việc dùng những công cụ chính xác nhất, trung thực nhất để giúp ta làm một vài trò quan trọng trong việc đánh giá. Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh cho ta cái nhìn tốt hơn về máy để có thể kết luận máy mạnh bao gồm những điểm nào.


Antutu Benchmark có thể nói là trình bench nổi tiếng nhất để đánh giá trọn vẹn hiệu năng hệ thống. Bằng việc đánh giá tổng thể từ CPU, Ram, GPU cho tới lưu trữ.



*Điểm số khá cao khi đánh giá năngtoàn hiệu năng của máy*



*Hiệu năng vượt trội so với nhiều tên tuổi khác*



*Số khung hình trung bình khoảng 40 fps, khi tối đa có thể vượt 60 fps*​
Geekbench 3 : Phiên bản 3 đánh giá toàn diện hệ thống và chấm điểm dựa trên những gì mà chiếc máy đó có thể đảm đương. Đặc biệt, điểm số giờ đây được chia thành 2 phần là điểm đơn nhân và đa nhân, giúp chúng ta có thể biết được cụ thể sức mạnh của một chiếc máy.



*Đa nhân được đánh giá tốt hơn trên Zenfone Selfie*




*Điểm số khi bench đơn nhân - đa nhân*​
Và sau cùng thì nếu bạn chắc ngẫm Selfie là chiếc smartphone chơi game tốt thì không hẳn là đúng mà cũng không thể phủ định đi được. Nhưng nếu bạn nghĩ Selfie sẽ là chiếc smartphone giúp bạn chụp hình tự sướng ở mức tư tin cao hơn thì vẫn có thể khẳng định điều này. Khi đứng về mặt nhận xét chung ở mức giá chưa tới 6.5 triệu, nhưng có thể tích hợp cho bạn được khá nhiều thế mạnh như trên thì có lẻ đây đúng là một sản phẩm có thể cạnh tranh tốt trong tất cả nhu cầu của người dùng.

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

*Trả lời: Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Selfie : Khó tưởng nhưng nên tin*

Game thì Kritika chơi mới hấp dẫn, thích chơi mấy thể loại game này nhất. Con selfie này chạy Android Lollipop 5.0 thì kết hợp đa nhiệm với cấu hình đúng ngon là phải

----------


## aplico

*Trả lời: Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Selfie : Khó tưởng nhưng nên tin*

Con này nội bộ nhớ trong thôi đã tới 32 GB rồi thì chắc cũng không cần dùng tới khe cắm thẻ nhớ, coi như cũng giảm dk một khoảng kha khá để làm việc khác

----------


## kaysone2911

*Trả lời: Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Selfie : Khó tưởng nhưng nên tin*

với 3000mA thì mình vẫn tin là con này sẽ tiết kiệm hơn máy zenfone 2, vì máy sử dụng chip qualcomm 615, là một chip có khả năng tiết kiệm pin khá tốt và hiệu năng hoạt động ở mức ổn

----------

